
After Selling Millions, Family-Run Makin Bacon Battles Amazon Counterfeiters - johns
http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2017/02/13/after-selling-millions-family-run-makin-bacon-battles-amazon-counterfeiters/
======
rebootthesystem
The problem is Amazon doesn't care one bit. They do what they have to --the
minimum they have to-- but eventually tell you it is a business problem that
you, as the brand owner, have to contend with on your own. Meaning, outside of
Amazon. If you have a popular product this is pretty much impossible.

On the other hand, they have made deals with brands just as Levi's to protect
the brand on Amazon. Nobody can sell Levi's on Amazon. They've done this with
other brands as well. If you are not big enough for Amazon to care you are
screwed.

------
kevin_b_er
And Amazon still gets a cut from each sale, cheap chinese counterfeit or not.

------
cobrabyte
Seems like there could be good money in there if someone were to create a tool
that allows sellers to track down fakes on sites like Amazon and fire off the
appropriate takedown requests to the retailer.

~~~
mythrwy
Seems like one may be covered:

FTA: " Jon uses a piece of $10-a-month subscription software called Visual
Ping that scans the Amazon page of Makin Bacon’s main third-party seller and
alerts him when the “compare with similar items” number ticks up, alerting him
that a new fake has been posted. But the fakes are so numerous, he says, he
can’t keep up."

Looks like a possible demand for number 2.

